

Yahoo Acquires Xobni - staunch
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/03/yahoo-acquires-xobni/

======
JocoProductions
There's also a very cool history behind Xobni featured on their homepage:
[https://www.xobni.com/](https://www.xobni.com/).

~~~
ddorian43
The guy is holding the dog from the groin...

~~~
bonforte
That dog is a girl and was pretty squirrelly 60 lbs lab for the photo and hard
to hold. I checked with her if she wouldn't mind me holding her "by the groin"
and got her consent.

------
sjs382
Blog post:
[http://blog.xobni.com/post/54534193175/oohay](http://blog.xobni.com/post/54534193175/oohay)

FAQ:
[https://support.xobni.com/entries/21914995](https://support.xobni.com/entries/21914995)

------
hamax
Seems like a sensible acqui-hire.

The only surprising thing for me is the amount of attention those small
acquisitions by Yahoo get around here.

~~~
apu
$60 million is an acqui-hire?

~~~
dsl
When Yahoo is on the acquiring end? Yeah.

Investors and board members know Yahoo is cash rich and sitting in a talent
void. I know of a deal where they paid closed to $4 million a head.

------
thehodge
Don't Xobni own the bookmarking tool that they rescued a few years ago?

